# Bicycles Related Fumbles In The Film Industry



## kostnerave (Jun 27, 2022)

Hi Cabers,
  I think I've found a subject commenting on and grumbling about. It's the lack of attention to detail concerning bicycles used in "period piece" filming. I know this situation has been going on forever, but why do technical advisors, while working on "period piece" T.V. shows and films, always get things so blatantly wrong? 
  I really like a lot of the programming on PBS. The shows feature great acting, high production values and good story lines, but I watched two programs last night, that fumbled the ball with prop bicycles.
  First, it was a show called Hotel Portofino, that took place in Italy during the 1920's. Bicycles were shown in the backround with no regard for accuracy, complete with reflector pedals! Even if you can't find actual 1920's bicycles, at least take two minutes and put some black electrical tape over the reflectors.
 Next up was a personal favorite of mine, a murder mystery called Endeavour. This show is supposed to take place in England, during the early 1970's. In the first two episodes, they showcased a bright yellow Raleigh Chopper. The problem is, it's an obvious reissue bike with a split saddle and a gripshifter. I would think that there are numerous Raleigh Chopper collectors in England! Go ask a Raleigh Chopper club member if anyone would  like their bike featured in a very popular mystery program ,and I'm sure somebody would have said "yes"!
 The point is I'm tired of these miscues when, with todays available research tools and the technical advances in the film industry, shouldn't exist. It's lazy and shows a lack of respect for the bicycle and it's place in history.
  Please let me know your thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## phantom (Jun 27, 2022)

It happens quite often, even more with cars. I was watching the movie " Internal Affairs " yesterday.  Richard Gere is being tailed in his 63 Corvette Roadster with HT in place by Andy Garcia in an unmarked car. Gere manages to get free at a busy intersection and 5 seconds later as he is half way down the block the top is off the car. 

In Dr. No Bond gets picked up at the airport in a black 57 Chevy convertible with red interior. As the car is speeding away and going faster they keep showing the speedometer so you know they are speeding. One problem, the speedometer they keep showing is a black dash 57 Ford.


----------



## lgrinnings (Jun 27, 2022)

My dad used to supply bicycles for period films with production in and around Providence, RI. I'm sure there are a number of folks here on the CABE who do the same. Production companies certainly get it wrong more than they get it right. I believe studios have their own period prop bikes when filming on the lot, the challenge is location filming and whether there is a nearby resource, allocated budget, etc.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 27, 2022)

It's annoying, but I'm still glad to see vintage stuff in movies.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 27, 2022)

well... bicycles in movies are much more accurate than guns. the Winchester 1892 is the most popular rifle in Western movies but was not made until 1892 when things were beginning to slow down. I'd say most Westerns are early post Civil War, not post 1892. the Rifleman TV show the star is an 1892, and the stories were in the 1880's.


----------



## tacochris (Jun 27, 2022)

The best one to me is the movie Sandlot, which is a movie set in 1963 but when they pan around the junkyard (the Beast's yard), it clearly shows a 1980's Chevy squarebody door.  Also, when the movie's "bullies" show up on the baseball field, alot of them are riding nearly perfect condition Schwinn black Phantoms which by that time would be at least 10 years old and probably not all that "cool" to a group of preteens, not to mention, in perfect shape with all their parts.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jun 27, 2022)

tacochris said:


> The best one to me is the movie Sandlot, which is a movie set in 1963 but when they pan around the junkyard (the Beast's yard), it clearly shows a 1980's Chevy squarebody door.  Also, when the movie's "bullies" show up on the baseball field, alot of them are riding nearly perfect condition Schwinn black Phantoms which by that time would be at least 10 years old and probably not all that "cool" to a group of preteens, not to mention, in perfect shape with all their parts.



I also noticed in that movie that a bike was fenderless and in a later scene the fenders were in a pile of garbage near a dumpster. 🤣


----------



## tacochris (Jun 27, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> I also noticed in that movie that a bike was fenderless and in a later scene the fenders were in a pile of garbage near a dumpster. 🤣



Lol such a great movie though.  I still love it and I was fairly grown by the time it came out.


----------



## kostnerave (Jun 27, 2022)

tacochris said:


> The best one to me is the movie Sandlot, which is a movie set in 1963 but when they pan around the junkyard (the Beast's yard), it clearly shows a 1980's Chevy squarebody door.  Also, when the movie's "bullies" show up on the baseball field, alot of them are riding nearly perfect condition Schwinn black Phantoms which by that time would be at least 10 years old and probably not all that "cool" to a group of preteens, not to mention, in perfect shape with all their parts.



See... I feel your frustation. Those Phantoms were probably harder to procure than some middlweights or even a Schwinn Traveler. It's also silly with the ability to computer generate backrounds, having a door off of an 80's model car in a 1963 period film. My point is these PBS shows are current and this stuff is still going on!


----------



## phantom (Jun 27, 2022)

tacochris said:


> The best one to me is the movie Sandlot, which is a movie set in 1963 but when they pan around the junkyard (the Beast's yard), it clearly shows a 1980's Chevy squarebody door.  Also, when the movie's "bullies" show up on the baseball field, alot of them are riding nearly perfect condition Schwinn black Phantoms which by that time would be at least 10 years old and probably not all that "cool" to a group of preteens, not to mention, in perfect shape with all their parts.



I can personally say that Phantoms were still the bike to have in Detroit in the early 60's if you were 11 or 12, although DeLuxe middleweights were very desirable as well.


----------



## tacochris (Jun 27, 2022)

phantom said:


> I can personally say that Phantoms were still the bike to have in Detroit in the early 60's if you were 11 or 12, although DeLuxe middleweights were very desirable as well.



I figured since that group of bullies were basically eluded to as rich kids so I guess it just seemed odd.....I suppose its not the worse fumble Ive seen.


----------



## TRM (Jun 27, 2022)

I consider these things Easter eggs. Looking for them (in many cases) is more interesting than what ever is on in the first place.

"Mysteries at the Museum" is a great example of low budget props. It's hilarious to see some reenactment of a Civil War scene with power lines in the background and chemtrails in the sky! 🤣


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 27, 2022)

Reflector pedals were standard in Europe in the 1920's and 30's- Bikes were considered actual transportation for adults, not just a kid's toy like they were in the US at that time.


----------



## catfish (Jun 27, 2022)

A friend of mine who passed away, supplied the two bicycle used in "The Cider House Rules".


----------



## Nashman (Jun 27, 2022)

I sold a nice original men's wood rim CCM (Redbird if I recall, 1920's I'll guess) and the buyer lent it out to a ( think it was a Canuck/made for TV production) movie "Anne of Green Gables". I have never seen the movie and frankly don't expect to unless I have insomnia or lose track of my herd of sheep.


----------



## phantom (Jun 27, 2022)

tacochris said:


> I figured since that group of bullies were basically eluded to as rich kids so I guess it just seemed odd.....I suppose its not the worse fumble Ive seen.



Right. We all belonged to a gang and when the leader yelled _charge_, we all pulled out our credit cards.


----------



## juvela (Jun 27, 2022)

-----

fine point rules are changing all the time...or so it would seem

so i wonder how one currently defines a "fumble" from a "muff" 🤔



---


----------



## juvela (Jun 27, 2022)

-----

in addition to historical inaccuracies one of the many fun things to look for in film is what are termed "continuity errors"

years ago began to watch the video of the picture _Mystic Pizza _with an ensemble cast which included Julia Roberts

she plays a waitress in the eponymous pizza place in...you guessed it(!)...Mystic Connecticut

early in the motion picture there is a scene where she is filling a beer pitcher from the tap
when she departs the tap the pitcher is about 3/5 full but when she arrives at the customer's table an instant later it is magically full

heard an interview with James Garner where the interviewer asked him what was his least favourite picture

not the slightest hesitation on his part; quickly responded _The Pink Jungle _(1969)
he was so unhappy on the set that he made deliberate continuity errors with his wardrobe or what he was carrying to render the scenes of no use to the film makers - they used them anyway


-----


----------



## ogre (Jun 27, 2022)

"Animals are never ever silent - dogs whine/bark/yip, cats meow  or purr, cows moo, even in cases where most animals wouldn't be making a sound."  

"All bicycles have bells (that sounds)"

https://www.filmsound.org/cliche/


----------



## Pokitren (Jun 28, 2022)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Reflector pedals were standard in Europe in the 1920's and 30's- Bikes were considered actual transportation for adults, not just a kid's toy like they were in the US at that time.



In the Netherlands, cycling is very well developed, as you know. But it has been since the 1920s and 30s? Or is it relatively recent?


juvela said:


> -----
> 
> in addition to historical inaccuracies one of the many fun things to look for in film is what are termed "continuity errors"
> 
> ...



After watching hundreds of magical movies, I stopped wondering about them. But I admit, it used to be all very impressive. Now it's boring.


----------



## leadsledrider (Jun 28, 2022)

Continuity. There is a specific person in film production that is responsible for making sure the continuity of a scene is correct when moving from and back to a particular scene. This also includes when filming ends in the middle of a scene due to a weather interruption, injury on the set or whatever. The continuity director is supposed to make sure the same clothing is on the actor that he or she was wearing when the scene changed or was interrupted and that the same vehicles, motorcycles or bicycles are being used when the scene is resumed. One of the worst shows to have continuity issues was the old Hawaii Five O series. They would be driving a two door car when they left headquarters and show up in a four door car at the crime scene. Or a different truck from start to finish. Lol


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 28, 2022)

I supplied the bicycles for a movie called "Dear Eleanor" that was filmed in my area around 2012. It's about a California girl fascinated with Eleanor Roosevelt & her journey to an event in NY to try to meet her in the early 60's. Starring Luke Wilson & Jessica Alba. It took forever to be released & came out on DVD. I watched the movie once, lent it to a friend to watch & haven't got it back yet. Still have all the bikes. Let me know what you think if you've seen the movie!


----------



## kingsting (Jun 28, 2022)

Pretty sure there is a Grey Ghost in Jumaji and the bicycle chase scene it's in takes place in 1969.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 28, 2022)

Pokitren said:


> In the Netherlands, cycling is very well developed, as you know. But it has been since the 1920s and 30s? Or is it relatively recent?



they don't have cool vintage bikes in the Netherlands.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 28, 2022)

Au contraire... RE: Netherlands bikes


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 28, 2022)

🙂


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 28, 2022)

Tastes differ... Show me a tanker that performs as well as an old Dutch bike in daily use by an adult.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 28, 2022)

US manufacturers made lightweight bikes as well. they too are way more cool than Dutch bikes.


----------



## kostnerave (Jun 28, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I supplied the bicycles for a movie called "Dear Eleanor" that was filmed in my area around 2012. It's about a California girl fascinated with Eleanor Roosevelt & her journey to an event in NY to try to meet her in the early 60's. Starring Luke Wilson & Jessica Alba. It took forever to be released & came out on DVD. I watched the movie once, lent it to a friend to watch & haven't got it back yet. Still have all the bikes. Let me know what you think if you've seen the movie!



I'm glad they contacted someone who knew something about vintage bicycles and what would be correct for an era. I believe they should be more diligent when making a period piece that has bicycles, cars, busses, motorcycles, etc. in it.


----------



## kostnerave (Jun 28, 2022)

kingsting said:


> Pretty sure there is a Grey Ghost in Jumaji and the bicycle chase scene it's in takes place in 1969.



Yes.... another case in point!


----------



## kostnerave (Jun 28, 2022)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Reflector pedals were standard in Europe in the 1920's and 30's- Bikes were considered actual transportation for adults, not just a kid's toy like they were in the US at that time.



I know that reflectors were around in the '30's. Do you have an example of a bicycle pedal reflector from the 1920's? This is for my own information. The bicycles I saw in the PBS show were very new looking and obviously not of the 20's period. The newish looking block reflector pedals just took it over the top of believability.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 28, 2022)

Here are some oldies:








						Alte Blockpedalen Fahrradpedalen zum herrichten Oldtimer Fahrrad Pedale ! (O5 | eBay
					

Alte Blockpedalen Fahrradpedalen zum herrichten Oldtimer Fahrrad Pedale ! (O5 | Sammeln & Seltenes, Transport, Fahrrad | eBay!



					www.ebay.ch
				



Not exactly sure, but European bikes needed lights and reflectors from an early date.  In the UK crappy candle lanterns were called 
Bobby Dodgers- you fired them up just to keep the fuzz off your tail, not to light the road ahead.  And when you are watching a movie, it is only a movie after all.  A good bicycle movie is April 9, about the Nazi invasion of Denmark.  Bicycle troops, flat changing drills and crazy looking helmets.  I have no recollection pedal reflectors, but I enjoyed watching the film in a motel room.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 28, 2022)

Found some pix of 1920s pedal reflectors on a German board, but I think you have to register to see them.  I am going to bed now. https://www.altesrad.net/viewtopic.php?p=179480&hilit=1920er#p179480


			altesrad.net - Anmelden


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jun 28, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> show me a Netherlands bike that looks as good as any of our old school fat tire tank bikes






Andrew Gorman said:


> Au contraire... RE: Netherlands bikes



Dutch bikes were sporting banana seats and BMX handlebars in the 1950s.


----------



## moonbasejoe (Jun 28, 2022)

this is a great thread.  i do visual effects for film and tv, and i have to tell you, making a movie is chaos, and there aren't really any experts on anything around, or people doing any kind of intensive research unless it's in the budget.  and it's almost never in the budget.  as far as doing it in post, with computers, that's my bit.  when they show you the 30 second bit on how they did all those great shots in your favorite movie?  that 30 second bit took a team of sun deprived, really bitterly sarcastic people a couple of weeks to make.......


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jun 28, 2022)

One I remember was the bike in the beginning of the story about Fisher in the movie Radio Flyer. He was on a 1950s Western Flyer riding down a long hill to make this insane jump, and every time they showed his feet pedaling at Warp 9 the crank was a modern 3 piece unit.
All the bad kids in that movie and the original Jumanji rode Krates. I think that is an erroneous depiction as well, especially in Jumanji. Those kids were obviously not from wealthy families since they disliked the Parrish family so much for being well off. Being 1969, The Krates were new and probably the most expensive kids bikes on the planet.

I think the post about the Grey Ghost in 1969 is correct, I think I pointed it out to my wife and she heard "Blahblahblah"


----------



## partsguy (Jun 29, 2022)

I think the Back to the Future trilogy did it best. We see a Schwinn Black Phantom, a Huffy Radiobike, and a display of Western Flyers at Western Auto. All correct for 1955.

Only mystery though, is Doc’s cruiser from the second film. We still don’t know what it is except maybe a custom ride from the prop dept.


----------



## Denaffen (Jun 29, 2022)

Back to the future sure botched it on the guitars though


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Jun 29, 2022)

partsguy said:


> I think the Back to the Future trilogy did it best. We see a Schwinn Black Phantom, a Huffy Radiobike, and a display of Western Flyers at Western Auto. All correct for 1955.
> 
> Only mystery though, is Doc’s cruiser from the second film. We still don’t know what it is except maybe a custom ride from the prop dept.



The only bike blip I saw in the first film was the front basket on the Black Phantom. That wouldn't work very well at all on a Schwinn springer (or girder technically) fork since the handlebars do not move with the front wheel.

And correct to the member on the guitar. The one Marty played in 1955 wasnt available until 1958, a little Back to the Future inside the big one.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 29, 2022)

kostnerave said:


> I'm glad they contacted someone who knew something about vintage bicycles and what would be correct for an era. I believe they should be more diligent when making a period piece that has bicycles, cars, busses, motorcycles, etc. in it.





Pure luck on their part. One of the producers stopped by my place of employment to ask if they could use our old moving truck that sits in front of our warehouse as a prop for their movie. I was in the process of moving and had several bikes in the warehouse that weren't placed into vaults yet & showed him what I had. They were planning to buy a bunch of bikes on Craigslist. I rented them the bikes they needed while shooting the film & picked them up when they finished so they didn't have to deal with them when finished. Worked out well for everyone.  🙂


----------



## kostnerave (Jun 29, 2022)

moonbasejoe said:


> this is a great thread.  i do visual effects for film and tv, and i have to tell you, making a movie is chaos, and there aren't really any experts on anything around, or people doing any kind of intensive research unless it's in the budget.  and it's almost never in the budget.  as far as doing it in post, with computers, that's my bit.  when they show you the 30 second bit on how they did all those great shots in your favorite movie?  that 30 second bit took a team of sun deprived, really bitterly sarcastic people a couple of weeks to make.......



Thank you for the insight. I'm just a detail oriented person by nature, and I feel a little let down by visual mistakes. It doesn't wreck the show for me, it's just a "Oh wow, how did that slip by" moment. I don't expect perfection in a Roger Corman production or a sitcom on clear channel T.V., but the shows made for PBS seem to take the time to get these things right.... most of the time!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 29, 2022)

... more guns. a fully automatic rifle will empty a 30 round magazine in about 5 seconds or less yet they shoot hundreds of rounds in the movies and TV without reloading. lets just ignore that full auto machine guns are prohibitively expensive and extremely rare outside the military.

NCIS Los Angeles is famous for their ridiculous gun battles.


----------



## Ingomary (Jul 2, 2022)

Well at least they got this one right 


	
	






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155599078522985
			




😀


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Jul 2, 2022)

In the movie "Breaking Away", as Dave is drafting a tractor trailer at 50 mph for training, the camera focuses on the front chainring momentarily. Dave is in the small chainring. See Dave spin.


----------



## pelletman (Jul 2, 2022)

In Deadwood, there is a scene with a highwheel that is a Columbia Expert (I think, it has been a while) and later when the bike is ridden it is an RBR boneshaker reproduction.  In any event, neither of those bikes would have been available in Deadwood, SD in the late 1860's/ early 70's when in which the film is set.


----------



## Pokitren (Jul 15, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> they don't have cool vintage bikes in the Netherlands.



How about a search?


----------



## Pokitren (Jul 15, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> ... more guns. a fully automatic rifle will empty a 30 round magazine in about 5 seconds or less yet they shoot hundreds of rounds in the movies and TV without reloading. lets just ignore that full auto machine guns are prohibitively expensive and extremely rare outside the military.
> 
> NCIS Los Angeles is famous for their ridiculous gun battles.



Also, movie characters have amazingly sturdy faces! They can take so many blows without bruising... 😂


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 30, 2022)

So, what is wrong with this scene from Ford vs. Ferrari, taking place in fall of 1966?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 30, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> So, what is wrong with this scene from Ford vs. Ferrari, taking place in fall of 1966?
> 
> View attachment 1759794



No reflectors on pedals in '66


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Dec 30, 2022)

piercer_99 said:


> So, what is wrong with this scene from Ford vs. Ferrari, taking place in fall of 1966?
> 
> View attachment 1759794



I grew up in the sixties. Never had a real Schwinn sting ray but if I did I would not have had a bell mounted to it.


----------

